# Canon G9X



## Ginny Dorrington (May 16, 2019)

I have a Canon G9X and am going on a cruise soon.  I want to take a photograph of the night sky.  There is a place on the ship where you can do this.  Can anyone tell me the best settings for this?  Thanks


----------



## Soocom1 (May 16, 2019)

Typically speaking the best place on any ship is away from the lights for nightime shots. Typically on the stern of the ship where the wind is blocked. Any travel over 20 knots speed creats a wind that can be unattainable. 

As for the shooting of the moon, you have two main issues. 

1: controlling the way the camera actually takes the shot. Ergo: AV TV and other controls. 
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0300025936/02/psg9x-mk2-cu2-en.pdf

2: Movement of the ship itself. other than the wind, you have the movement of hte ship to worry about because typically the shots for a good moon shot takes time. 

How to Photograph the Moon

Note: Though not an SLR, the system can in fact behave much like and SLR for the shot.


----------



## Ginny Dorrington (May 16, 2019)

Thanks,  yes I have a little tripod which I am taking.  I have also been informed of the best place to be at night on board, so it’s just the settings.  Will have to pray for a calm night! Lol


----------



## Soocom1 (May 16, 2019)

Keep in mind that a tripod is only half the battle. 
Any ship has low frequency vibrations. 
(I took a number of shots on shuttle between Victoria and Seattle.)  
The transmitted vibration will kill a clear shot unless held in a certain way. 
if the camera has an anti-shake, use it.


----------



## Ginny Dorrington (May 16, 2019)

Of course! Thanks for the reminder!  Will give it a go


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2019)

Keep in mind: the Moon is a sun-lighted object!!!! The Moon is "bright"

The sky is DARK, and dim...

Clouds that obscure or partially obscure the Moon, can be helpful.


----------



## Ginny Dorrington (May 17, 2019)

I’m not sure where in the sky the moon will be.  I think we will be traveling south or west.  Thanks for the reminder though


----------



## Designer (May 18, 2019)

Ginny Dorrington said:


> Thanks,  yes I have a little tripod which I am taking.  I have also been informed of the best place to be at night on board, so it’s just the settings.  Will have to pray for a calm night! Lol


That camera has "Intelligent Image Stabilization", for which the use of a tripod may actually introduce extra aberrations in your photographs.  We usually say if you're going to use the tripod, then turn off the IS while doing so.  Please consult your user's manual for Canon's recommendation.  

If the IS cannot be turned off, you might get better photos by hand-holding the camera (depending on the time of shutter opening, of course).  You can learn *and practice* steady-holding techniques before your cruise.  With proper technique, some people can hand-hold shutter speeds down to 1/8 of a second or so.  With IS, I think that is very "doable".   Holding your camera will further insulate the camera from the vibrations of the ship.

Have fun!


----------

